# Fridge vent covers required



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Going away for Christmas and new year to Flamborough (again).

Last time we nearly got blown out to sea and the drafts through the fridge vents were horrible so i made some cardboard ones but the Donkeys in the field kept nicking them and eating them. 

So this year i am looking for proper ones. anyone know what i need and where to get them? anyone got a spare or old set they dont need? 

I think one the bottom one is smaller than the top one and i have seen some on ebay. Do they just clip on and are they Donkey proof. they will nick and chew anything they can get hold of so they need to fit tight and just look like part of the van. ill probably take the ehu flap off this year as they have had a go at that in the past as well

vans a 1996 kontiki 640


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, you might find that the vents are specific to the make, and model of the fridge fitted.
Google vents for your fridge


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have two surplus Thetford sets. They have a different fixing to Dometic and are the 'half' size. The same as these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Pair-...330583?hash=item1a0a61ca17:g:4A4AAOSwt6ZWWCLM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I do these, and can make any size to suit.








They stick on with suction cups, you can position them to allow some ventilation or none. Cant guarantee they are donkey proof, Its not a feature I have been asked about


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I would be more concerned that you are getting drafts through your fridge vents - the rear of the fridge should be sealed from the interior of the van to avoid CO and other fumes from getting in. Try and find where the drafts are coming in around your fridge and get the gaps sealed.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've just bought a pair of vent covers for our large Dometic fridge which needed the larger LS330 covers and they were £25 each!! with postage from Leisureshopdirect.

The ones for the smaller vents on many Dometic fridges are a lot cheaper around £20 a pair and the top one is shorter for the exhaust vent at the righthand side.

First you need to establish what the exact model of fridge it is. Look for a label on the inside.

There shouldn't be any draughts (or fumes) coming into the van if the rear of the fridge is sealed properly but it seems UK motorhome builders don't always get it right. Our Autosleeper Symbol was draughty until I added some foam insulation strips. Neither our Adria or our new Weinsberg have draughts coming in so it can be done - but at a cost :frown2:

Didn't someone suggest putting clingfilm on the inside of the vents?!?

They usually clip on with a turnscrew but can be a bit stiff to remove

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant thanks

I should have checked what they are first. perhaps it will say in the manual or i could just measure them

ill check tomorrow as i have to get the van out to drain it down as its going to freeze.

ive just found these, cheap enough if they are the right ones. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dometic-E...726228?hash=item4af0deffd4:g:nUcAAOSwEetV-y5j

once again thanks for the kind offers, will report back tomorrow


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought a pair of vent covers for our large Dometic fridge which needed the larger LS330 covers and they were £25 each!! with postage from Leisureshopdirect.
> 
> ...


Thanks, crossed posts. Clingfilm you say? actually good idea. I could just take the grills off and put some cardboard or similar behind and screw them back on so the phsyco donkey cant get at them, Brilliant!

I presume on ehu nothing hot will pass through said vent?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I presume on ehu nothing hot will pass through said vent?


The 240v element is only 135w approx. so very little heat and not a worry if it is cold enough to require vent covers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We bought a pair from our local dealer for 28€ for our Dometic fridge.....

I did look at Lesiureshop Direct and their prices are higher than local (French) prices - which is surprising.....

So check around in local accessory shops they may well have them at a cheaper price....

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

rayc said:


> The 240v element is only 135w approx. so very little heat and not a worry if it is cold enough to require vent covers.


There must be some part of the vent grill left open. 
If it's fully sealed how is the heat transferred from the fridge going to be ventilated. The fridge needs airflow to work.

As homenaway said the back of the fridge should be fully sealed against the 'van wall. If it's not properly sealed it will not work to its full potential and combustion gasses can enter the living space. There should be no draft.

It's all HERE


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry I'm pretty sure you will find the vents on your Kontiki are not standard either Dometic and certainly not Thetford (they had never made a fridge when your van was born).

Try O'learys I think yours are like this one http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/mpk-vent-white-313-p.asp.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Kontiki ones are standard Dometic - the "long thin" ones rather than the squarish ones (there are two designs) and a different one post-2007 c/w pre----

Have a look at this, find a tape measure and check the size.....

Dometic winter vent covers

They should be used if the temperature is forecast to be below 7C apparently, they can also reduce the chances oof a stowaway spider setting up home inside and disrupting the flow through the (sealed) back of the fridge - NO draughts should be detectable as if they are you could get unburned combustion gases such as carbon monoxide entering - the silent deadly killer......

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> There must be some part of the vent grill left open.
> If it's fully sealed how is the heat transferred from the fridge going to be ventilated. The fridge needs airflow to work.
> 
> As homenaway said the back of the fridge should be fully sealed against the 'van wall. If it's not properly sealed it will not work to its full potential and combustion gasses can enter the living space. There should be no draft.
> ...


As you quoted me was there some relevance to what I said to your post?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Our Kontiki ones are standard Dometic - the "long thin" ones rather than the squarish ones (there are two designs) and a different one post-2007 c/w pre----
> 
> Have a look at this, find a tape measure and check the size.....
> 
> ...


Dave your van is somewhat younger than Barry's!

Your comment ref sealing is relevant to a degree, but if I'm right on type of vent used on his van it has a totally separate flue vent opening to the ventilation grilles.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all these thoughtful and useful replies but yes as said there is a seperate flue for fridge exhaust gasses, im not entirely sure what the fridge vents do to be honest but if they are not supposed to let drafts in why do people cover them?

its getting a bit tight for ordering stuff but ill have a look tomorrow. I might just make something. How hard can it be?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a difference between the draughts over the cooling fins at the back - that is what cools the fridge down, but if the draughts are going into the MH then the potential probalems can be appreciated. Yes, the Kontiki / Dometic does have a separate flue pipe to the inside of the vent cover, BUT if the products come out from there and are then be pushed back INTO the van via gaps where the fridge is fitted you could be at risk...... That MIGHT happen if the wind is blowing INTO the vent - the flue pipe is behind a fairly solid piece of the ventilation cover (right hand side on ours).

The winter covers reduce the cold air flow over the fins which can cause them to NOT function properly, i the reverse way fitting a fan (or fans) expelling hot air OUT of the ventilation grid will improve the flow of air over the fins from the bottom upwards......

Obviously noxious gases are ONLY a problem when running on gas......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

thanks Dave. ill be getting a hab check in the new year so will have it checked out plus we do have a carbon monoxide alarm and anyway as you say it doesnt matter for this trip. \The flue works as you can smell it if you put you nose near it outside.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There is a difference between the draughts over the cooling fins at the back - that is what cools the fridge down, but if the draughts are going into the MH then the potential probalems can be appreciated. Yes, the Kontiki / Dometic does have a separate flue pipe to the inside of the vent cover, BUT if the products come out from there and are then be pushed back INTO the van via gaps where the fridge is fitted you could be at risk......
> Dave


When I had caravans the fridges were all fitted with the separate flue pipes and none of them were sealed from the habitation area. They were merely slotted into place, usually under the sink and held to the woodwork surround with a couple of screws. All of the caravans had NCC accreditation so obviously were considered safe. In my very first caravan the pilot light was exposed and you could light it with a taper via a grill at the bottom of the fridge. See the photo


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> The flue works as you can smell it if you put you nose near it outside.


Be careful. I put my ear close to the cadaq to see if it had lit properly. It hadn't and I made the mistake of pressing the igniter whilst my ear was still in range.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Yes, the Kontiki / Dometic does have a separate flue pipe to the inside of the vent cover, BUT if the products come out from there and are then be pushed back INTO the van via gaps where the fridge is fitted you could be at risk...... That MIGHT happen if the wind is blowing INTO the vent - the flue pipe is behind a fairly solid piece of the ventilation cover (right hand side on ours).Dave


Dave you are obviously not familiar with the older style of fridge installations, suggest you do some research.
The type to which I refer is a totally remote flue vent.

.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Although this link refers to Thetford covers http://caravanning4u.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27467, the same DIY approach applies to Dometic vents. When we made ours, total cost was £2 for a bit of plastic sheet from a craft shop.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

rayc said:


> As you quoted me was there some relevance to what I said to your post?


:signhuh:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> :signhuh:


You quoted me in your 20.51 post and I was trying to see the relevance, as like you I was confused.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Although this link refers to Thetford covers http://caravanning4u.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27467, the same DIY approach applies to Dometic vents. When we made ours, total cost was £2 for a bit of plastic sheet from a craft shop.


Excellent link thanks and thanks everyone.

Ours are screwed on with about 10 screws and a load of sticky sealant so a bit of a pain to remove but I dont see why I couldnt do something similar but I will have to screw through the plastic or hard board. With our type of fridge do I need to leave any ventalation I.e put a few holes in the plastic or not?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks for all these thoughtful and useful replies but yes as said there is a seperate flue for fridge exhaust gasses, im not entirely sure what the fridge vents do to be honest but if they are not supposed to let drafts in why do people cover them?
> 
> its getting a bit tight for ordering stuff but ill have a look tomorrow. I might just make something. How hard can it be?


Apart from the evacuation of flue gasses there needs to be a good convection flow in the bottom vent and out the top to aid heat transfer away from the cooling elements at the back of the fridge to maximise its efficiency.
Where the space at the back of the fridge is open to the rest of the vehicle the convection effect is reduced or lost, particularly if the interior of the vehicle is as warm as the back of the fridge.

The idea of fitting covers in cold weather is to reduce the convected current of cold air over the cooling elements and prevent the fridge from over cooling.

Just because many caravan manufacturers install fridges without ensuring they are sealed from the inside does not make the practice correct.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suppose it is a challenge between you barryd and kev_liz who is the most careful with money.>>>:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The industry standard that was used for 30 years or more both in caravans and motorhomes didn't seal the front of the fridge to the casement. There was no bottom grill only the top one with the metal flue attached. In many cases there was no grill only the flue screwed into the side. In others there was the metal flue and alongside it a vent. In most cases there was no bottom grill.
It evolved in the 90's to top and bottom grill with the flue in the top one till what it is today.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I suppose it is a challenge between you barryd and kev_liz who is the most careful with money.>>>:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Which is why we have just spent four and a half months touring Europe. The Euro rate might be good but its not cheap you know!

The main reason for making my own is both time and probably ordering the wrong thing in the first place!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well at least you are touring at the right time.it is still in our favour.Surely one can find the correct covers, post a piccy or the model number of the fridge.Not sure I would go for cardboard and clingfilm.it all sounds a bit kinky.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brilliant thanks
> 
> I should have checked what they are first. perhaps it will say in the manual or i could just measure them
> 
> ...


Don't buy those Barry they are specific to the Ls100 & 200 vents, so would be a bodge at best, Maybe if Jezport post pictures we could see   they might do, but as said you should not get any draughts from the fridge, it is supposed to be sealed from the hab area so you don't get fumes, maybe sorting that should be the priority, then get the right covers, so take some pictures of both and post them with the dimensions and one of us will sort you out.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry, me old matey, if you get out of bed this weekend why not take a close-up piccy of your fridge vents and then we can give you a proper opinion.

My opinion is that you're bonkers.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Well at least you are touring at the right time.it is still in our favour.Surely one can find the correct covers, post a piccy or the model number of the fridge.Not sure I would go for cardboard and clingfilm.it all sounds a bit kinky.cabby


cabby in this instance the model of the fridge is irrelevant, the grilles fitted were sourced by Swift and not I believe from Dometic.

The purpose of vent covers is to ensure that the fridge continues to work as designed, not to keep draughts or spiders out, if the airflow temperature over the condenser coils is too cold the evaporation process will not function as intended.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Barry, me old matey, if you get out of bed this weekend why not take a close-up piccy of your fridge vents and then we can give you a proper opinion.
> 
> *My opinion is that you're bonkers*.


Yes we know that!!! I will be getting the van out later today as I need to drain it down as its going to be -4 here tonight. I thought I might get away with it as we only just got back from France and will be away again in a week or so but cant risk it so Ill take a piccy then. Ill maybe take a grill off and see if its possible to just fit something behind it.

Kev. As mentioned there is a separate flue for the gasses which works fine so I think its safe. Well its been like that for the entire time we have had it and we are not dead yet.

Ill maybe take them both off and show you the inside.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on where are these pictures :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im afraid there has been a bit of a cock up. We had to go into Darlington (well someone has to) which is 15 miles away. It snowed and snowed and snowed a bit more. On the way home I had to avoid the A66 due to massive jams, road closures and stuff. Took an age to get home and we nearly had to abandon the car as I struggled up a few of the hills which would have been a disaster as I ran my mobile battery down in the gym listening to Hawkwind and posting photos of myself falling off the treadmill on Fruitcakes.  

Luckily I got home but there is no way I can get the van out now. I would never get it back in again as the car was slipping all over the road outside. So unfortuantely as there is only 3 inches each side on the drive I cannot take photos, take the vents off and more worryingly I cannot drain the van down either so I have opened the taps, drained what water was in and disconnected both sides of the surflo pump and ran it dry,. oh and took the shower head of but it still means the hot water tank will be full and the loo flush. Its fairly well protected on the drive though. Just have to hope for the best.

Vans got to go in on Monday for welding so it will have to wait until later in the week now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get back in the van and run the taps Barry, that'll empty the boiler or should do if the tank is empty, this will put all the water into the waste tank for now.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Berry's vents are possibly like these?



















Exhaust just showing below the window and just above the fence:










Our fridge exhaust is out of the adjacent side.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Similar Peter thanks. Defo a seperated vent.

Kev I don't think I can drain the boiler as the pump will run and will be trying to suck water out of the tank to replace the water out of the hot tank and will be running dry. I'm sure it will be fine. We never drained down for three years as I didn't know you had to.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stick some tape over them, just leave a little open at the bottom. But do check why you're getting breezes inside, that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Similar Peter thanks. Defo a seperated vent.
> 
> Kev I don't think I can drain the boiler as the pump will run and will be trying to suck water out of the tank to replace the water out of the hot tank and will be running dry. I'm sure it will be fine. We never drained down for three years as I didn't know you had to.


My boiler has no drain tap Barry, and that's how I drain mine, I assume the pump just pushes enough air to empty it.

You park yours between two walls so maybe you have a warmer micro climate going on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My boiler has no drain tap Barry, and that's how I drain mine, I assume the pump just pushes enough air to empty it.
> 
> You park yours between two walls so maybe you have a warmer micro climate going on.


I think so. If I leave a vehicle on the front of the house when its freezing the windows will be iced over in the morning, on the drive they seldom are unless its really cold.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

barryd said:


> Similar Peter thanks. Defo a seperated vent.
> 
> Kev I don't think I can drain the boiler as the pump will run and will be trying to suck water out of the tank to replace the water out of the hot tank and will be running dry. I'm sure it will be fine. We never drained down for three years as I didn't know you had to.


I take out the fuse for the pump when I empty the boiler & leave the taps in the open position!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Penquin said:


> They should be used if the temperature is forecast to be below 7C apparently
> Dave


Slightly off post but I've been wondering if most people leave them on all winter assuming of course vans not in storage .

What do you do ?

Wyn


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, partly 'cos we have a rather rampant spider population as well as Shield Bugs and to those wee beasties the vents make very inviting entrances to what they hope will be a secure, draught free sheltered winter residence.......

We didn't use to in the UK but do now..... that may be another reason why they are good to leave in place over the inclement weather....

(although we have had virtually NO rain for the last 3 months and the cracks in the "lawn" testify to that......)

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Unless the main vents have been damaged in some way you should not be getting insects of any type in through them as they have a very fine insect mesh fitted on the inside of them.
The most likely entry point for such nuisances is the opening through the floor that the gas and electrical supplies access the area, in even the best sealed enclosure that opening is rarely covered, I guess that as it is at a low level there will be no threat from exhaust gases or propane/butane leaks.


.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our vents do NOT have such a fine mesh - hence the recommendation to fit the covers, the vents are original ones supplied by Swift. The problem we have with spiders is that they form webs and in at least one case the relevant animal chose to obstruct the pilot jet so it could not fire....

Presumably he was not a well educated spider with knowledge of the workings of the fridge.....

BUT don't worry, he/she was removed with a blast of compressed gas......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep, no mesh on ours either and ive had to have it blasted with compressed air a few times to clear the crap out and light the fridge


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yep, no mesh on ours either and ive had to have it blasted with compressed air a few times to clear the crap out and light the fridge


Your ones definitely wouldn't have them Barry.
To my knowledge all the standard Dometic vents from the ones that had a removable panel (via a couple of turn clips or slide clips) to present day have the insect mesh, at least all of the ones I've seen have but then I've never owned a Swift made van.

.


----------



## Dave 'R' (Jul 2, 2015)

Auto trail do not have meshs on the Tracker either.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

*Photographic evidence*

Here is what they look like.
The mesh is always fixed to the inside of the vent.

Dometic vent.jpg


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

No mesh on any of ours.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Both of mine have the mesh on.


Pete


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Both of mine have the mesh on.
> Pete


Yep, I think it is only the genuine Dometic grilles that are fitted with the insect screening.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting - so it appears that Swift do their own thing...... such a grill would be good news for us - I may have to look at replacing them but they are about £70 a set..... and of course the size must be the same - it is quite possible that Swift ones are different .....

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a piece of cake to simply glue some mozzie net to the rear faces of the vent covers if needs be......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most fridges are pretty much the same width, so if no obstructions you could fit the Dometic frames and screens, a pair with winter cover on Ebay will be £60+ you might need a jig saw.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Interesting - so it appears that Swift do their own thing...... such a grill would be good news for us - I may have to look at replacing them but they are about £70 a set..... and of course the size must be the same - it is quite possible that Swift ones are different .....
> 
> Dave


Don't know the age of your Swift, but my 2015 has the grills on the back of the fridge vents - and I think, not looked lately, that they are Dometic ones.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

Some of you may have seen my 12v Electrical fault thread here. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/182-electrical/168713-internal-12v-electric-fault.html

I have at the moment covered the vents with cardboard and taped them on (for now) as its blowing a gale up here tonight. Thought the fridge was on ehu but as there is a fault somewhere either with the fridge or the charger Im not entirely sure its working on EHU. If it turns out the fridge is faulty and not the 12v charger I will need to run the fridge on gas. Considering we have a separate flue for the gases to escape will it still be safe to cover the fridge vents while its operating on Gas? If there is any doubt whatsoever Ill just leave them off.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Make sure you don't cover the bit where the burner exhausts from.

And the burner needs an air supply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wot e sed B.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Well the crappy covers I made are just flapping about for now so I think there will be air supply. Clearly as there are gaps and draughts come through there is air circulating anyway although this is somewhat decreased when the covers are on. Just put fridge on gas this morning as its clearly not working on ehu. Just hope it is working on gas!! ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well the crappy covers I made are just flapping about for now so I think there will be air supply. Clearly as there are gaps and draughts come through there is air circulating anyway although this is somewhat decreased when the covers are on. Just put fridge on gas this morning as its clearly not working on ehu. Just hope it is working on gas!! ???


Try not to open the door any more than you have to as it takes over an hour to to replenish the cold air again, if you need it for milk etc, just get it out and leave it somewhere cold, maybe the cab step, it's hardly going to go off at this time of year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thank Kev, assuming the gas is working it should get up to speed pretty quickly as its best on gas. Its not clicking so must be lit.

Stuff is cool but the freezer is the giveaway as I left a bottle of coke in it overnight and its not frozen or that cold


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought one of these a few months ago. It's brilliant.
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/digital-thermometers/7121110/

I'm using it in the house atm, but when I go away it will be set up in the van so I know at a glance that the fridge/freezer is working OK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I bought one of these a few months ago. It's brilliant.
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/digital-thermometers/7121110/
> 
> I'm using it in the house atm, but when I go away it will be set up in the van so I know at a glance that the fridge/freezer is working OK.


Fridge is working on gas for defo Geoff. I dont need your fancy machine as I just swigged some of the coke and its freezing. Defo something odd going on but ill update the other thread about electrics in a mo with my findings.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thank Kev, assuming the gas is working it should get up to speed pretty quickly as its best on gas. Its not clicking so must be lit.
> 
> Stuff is cool but the freezer is the giveaway as I left a bottle of coke in it overnight and its not frozen or that cold


Have a feel at the chimney vent, if it's hot at least it's lit.

On some models the freezer provides most of the cooling power so needs to freeze first, the it'll keep the fridge area cold.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I bought one of these a few months ago. It's brilliant.
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/digital-thermometers/7121110/
> 
> I'm using it in the house atm, but when I go away it will be set up in the van so I know at a glance that the fridge/freezer is working OK.


Too much money some folk > >

http://thermometer.co.uk/industrial...h-alarm.html?gclid=CPf1uNf19MkCFQ2eGwodK34KwQ


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bloody well waste money on silly things but refuses to spend any for sensible items.Hope Father Christmas sorts you out, both of you that is, cardboard covers, high falluting fridge gizmos whatever next.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Bloody well waste money on silly things but refuses to spend any for sensible items.Hope Father Christmas sorts you out, both of you that is, cardboard covers, high falluting fridge gizmos whatever next.>>
> 
> cabby


Arse.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Merry Christmas Kev.now get up that chimney.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Too much money some folk > >
> 
> http://thermometer.co.uk/industrial...h-alarm.html?gclid=CPf1uNf19MkCFQ2eGwodK34KwQ


That thing you link to is a load of crap, Kev.

A. it only has one remote sensor, so can only read one compartment.

B. Aforesaid sensor is on a cable, so the piggin' door wouldn't shut properly, innit!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The cardboard covers were eaten this afternoon. 

I am working my way around to taking the vents off and putting some plastic behind them as suggested earlier but I aint going outside any more today, Im freezing. I think I can never be warm again. Went Christmas shopping in Bridlington on the scooter (FFFFFFFreezing). Place was deserted! Then spent an hour in a freezing church at a Carol service, then drove around the village looking at all the posh decs and lights (Mrs D Wanted to  ) and now I cannot feel my limbs. I wanted to go to the fecking Canary Islands!


----------

